# anyone had experience with ameiva ameiva



## slinky_k (Nov 21, 2010)

just wondering if any one knows a good care sheet on the giant green ameiva.or if u would like to share your own experience,viv size.basking temps.
also pics of your ameiva and setups would be great.want as much info as possible thanks


----------



## slinky_k (Nov 21, 2010)

also are they hard to find cb as every where i have seen there all wc adults but im after babys


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

I got mine from a local exotics shop a few months ago. Care is pretty basic, I don't think mine ever basks although it has a raised up basking spot, spends all of its time on the ground. Likes to burrow and hide under cork bark quite a bit but its still often out on show. Very keen hunter, spends ages out hunting when it knows there's food about. The colours vary considerably, the green area changes between bright vivid green to a really dark browny green. The non green part sometimes turns a dark purple colour, usually before it goes into shed. VERY quick lizards, several times now its darted out and got loose as soon as I've opened the viv so I'd reccomend a top opening tank. Definatley not a lizard for handling. Mine goes after all types of livefood, mealworms, morioworms, crix, locusts and roaches. My temps are at 27-30 and it seems happy with it. Plenty of foliage and bark for it to hide under, its quite skitty and easily startled. I use wood chips for substrate which it enjoys burrowing and digging in. It's in a 2ftx2ft viv at the moment as its still young but the bigger the better as it uses all the space and is very active and quick. Spray it twice a week although it doesn't seem bothered about it, drinks out a bowl but never seen it sitting in it. Never defactes underground so cleaning is easy. One of the guys at the shop got bit and aparently its got quite a powerful bite like tegus which they are related to.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I have sold hundreds of them over the years, it is unfortunate that supplies have dried up over the past few years.

The common name is the green ameiva or jungle runner. This is the best name for them as boy are they quick.

They look like mini, athletic tegus and have a very similar diet.

You need to provide a very good thermogradient with a stable humidity and buckets of UV over a wide area.

They are not noted for being over friendly but they can make a very active and attractive display animal.

Good luck if you have found some!!

John


----------



## slinky_k (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks for the replys.al my shops can only get wc adults which is a shame,what % uvb do u use john.do u not breed them anymore then.my shop doing them at 29.98 which is a good price but like i sed only wc adults.
defo looking about tho.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

The are great fun to watch. hard to tame. Not easy to breed in captivity.
Wonderful colours too.


----------



## superharber (Jan 1, 2012)

Slinky.... Love the gecko in your avatar!


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ameivas

The Living Rainforest - View a Care Sheet

http://www.petco.com/caresheets/lizards/Ameiva.pdf


----------

